# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Pirmais  kaut cik noopietnais amps

## lauriss

Beidzot ir izdevies sačinīt un kastē salikt ampu no ebaja l10. Kā jau redzejāt sākums nebija diezko spošs un veiksmīgs bet nu kas lēni nāk tas labi nāk. Ar biedra palīdzību ampu ir izdevies stabilizēt un pieregulēt. Barošanā 600w +-56 v indel baroklis ar 28000mf kondensatoriem plecā. Galā 2 l 10. Tranzistori ir izmētāti pa visu radiātoru ar domu lai viss silst vienmērīgi. Pagaidām vēl nekādas aizsardzības nav. Ir doma par priekšpastiprinātāju ar 3 joslu eq bet par to vēl domāšu. Šī iemesla dēļ pastiprinātāja priekšējais panelis vēl nav izstrādāts.kaste sanākusi drausmīgi liela - 220*400*610 Ar domu ielikt kādu d klasi subim jo vēl viens tāds pats baroklis man vēl stāv neizmantots un vēl  pus metru garš radiators.
Bildes


 Kaste vēl nav apstrādāta un iekšā arī vēl haoss kā arī plates jāpiestiprina pie korpusa.

----------


## Ints

Kastei vajadzētu ventilāciju kaut kādu.

----------


## lauriss

tas ari tiks izfrezets.

----------


## sasasa

Labāk dzesējas, ja ribas vertikāli, bet ja radiators ar rezervi, tad laikam viealga.
No galdniecības viedokļa par kasti - līmējot/savienojot koku cenšas likt garenisko šķiedru pret šķērsšķiedru, jo tad lielāka stiprība. Ja tā nav izdarīts (kā tev savienots dibens ar sāniem), vajadzētu vismaz kādu līsti pa sānu malām ielīmēt(!),  lai koks nešķeļas un kaste nesadalās uz pusēm. Mazums tomēr gadās ka nokrīt tā kaste pārvadājot vai ziemā saplaisā kad istabā zems gaisa mitrums. Nav līmētais puszaļais koks  tas labākais un izturīgākais materiāls. Finieris tādā ziņā ir pateicīgks materiāls. Metāls vēl labāks.
Ot tik aizdomājos - vai nopietnus stiprekļus taisa koka korpusos? Bet nu ne jau par velti par tiem kucēniem tas sakāmvārds  :: 
Bet galvenais ka tik labi skan un pašm patīk.

----------


## osscar

Imho izejnieku vadi bagi garie..var aiziet ierosmē..kapēc plates pie radiatoriem neskrūvēji?un miera strāvas tranim jābūt uz pamat raditora ne draiveru...

----------


## Isegrim

Nebija prātīgi "izmētāt" tos tranzistorus. Metāls tāpat aizvāks siltumu, īpaši, ja ribas tiks piespiedu kārtā ventilētas. Lai nebūtu lauzienu un mehānisku spriegumu, tranzistorus sabāž platē. tad stiprina plati un skrūvē tranzistorus pie dzesētāja. Beidzot lodē (papriekšu visas bāzes utt.). 
Oskars pareizi saka - tāds pastiprinātājs var sākt _zvanīt_ un citādi _villoties_ un _pūku mest_. 
Ieteikšu pameklēt nopietnākus dzesētājus ar vertikālām ribām (lai konvekcija arī strādā). Tranzistoru kapsētu vislabāk skrūvēt uz masīvas sliedes apakšējās malas un platei pielodēt plakaniski no celiņu puses, nebāžot caurumos izvadus. Pēdējie nebūs arī jāformē.

----------


## lauriss

Skaidrs. Ņemšu vērā.

----------


## osscar

vēl variants montēt uz L profila un tad pie radiatora un nebūs makaroni.

----------


## Isegrim

Ieskatījos vēlreiz bildēs. Nu, man domāt, šo konstrukciju varētu uzskatīt par darbojošos maketu. Pie uzdotajām jaudām nenopietnas ķīnīzeru skaļruņu klemmītes... Tak tur ja ne pēc _speakon_ prasās, tad kārtīgas skrūvējamās klemmes (pēc jaunajiem noteikumiem izolētas) vajag. Ieeju džeki arī iespējami tālāk no izejām un tīkla vadiem vēlami. Papēti taču, kā tas organizēts nopietnu branžu pastiprinātājos! Ja ne dabā, tad vismaz netā. 
Par 3-joslu EQ - totāla bezjēga, jo "vidu" nav ko koriģēt. Attiecībā pret to piegriež pārējo. Varētu būt pa divām joslām 'augstajā' un 'zemajā' galos. Ja mūzikas "konservi" sarakstīti normālā kvalitātē un skaļruņi nav greizi, tad vispār nekādas toņu korekcijas nav vajadzīgas. Tikai toņkompensācija var būt nepieciešama, ja mazos skaļumos klausāmies. Pat tad, ja ierakstu kvalitāte visai 'izkliedēta', lielākoties pietiek ar tradicionālu toņu regulēšanu ar kūkumiem/gāzumiem galos un maksimāli ±6 dB.

----------


## JDat

Kas tā par hipsterīgu modi, atvainojiet, huiņu gala tranzistorus salikt uz radiatora un AR GARIEM VADIEM VILKT pie PCB. Vai tad nevar visu uz vienas PCB salikt? Zinu vienu tādu, kurš mēģina šādu izstrādājumu pat komercializēt. Labākais ko var pateikt: Ja būtu Islāma ticība varētu apcirst rokas. 

Kā Isegrim saka: Pirmajam maketam derēs, bet tālāk...

PS: JDat dusmīgi kasa bārdu...

----------


## Powerons

Nu priekš pirmā opampa var iztikt, gan jau ka, būs pieredze un nākamais būs smukāks.


PS: Powerons kasa bārdu, tūlīt ies to nodzīt  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Kas tā par hipsterīgu modi, atvainojiet, huiņu gala tranzistorus salikt uz radiatora un AR GARIEM VADIEM VILKT pie PCB


 Tās patiesības nav nākušas uzreiz. Pērn apčubināju vienu slavenas branžas 70-o gadu _vintage_ verķi. Gar malām ribaini dzesētāji, kopīga PCB korpusa vidū, gari vadi uz tranzistoriem. Lai arī tie bija TO-3 izpildījumā, varēja tomēr katru kanālu uz savas plates un iespējami tuvu gala tranzistoriem montēt, caur ko vairāki labumi izceltos. Skaļruņu komutācijai (pie uzdotajiem 100 W @ 4 Ohm) slēdzītis ar mazītiņiem kontaktiņiem, tāds pats, kā tie, kas signālu mono/stereo komutē un toņkompensāciju ieslēdz/izslēdz. Un vadi uz to un atpakaļ uz skaļruņu klemmēm apmēram 0,35 sqmm... Bet ej nu saproti to kapitālistu inženieru spārnoto domu!

----------


## Jurkins

Par tiem tranzistoriem uz vadiem... Kādreiz tā bija normāla prakse. Uz radiatoriem traņi apaļos metāla (pat ne TO-3, bija vēl citi korpusi) korpusos un ar visādos izvirtīgos  ::  veidos savītām vadu bizēm pievienoti pie platēm.Toreiz gan traņiem (ar varbūt retiem izņēmumiem) ft bija ap 1...dažiem MHz nevis 20...60 kā tagad un attiecīgas korekcijas ķēdes u.t.t. Tas gan nenozīmē, ka vajag turpināt tā darīt. Bet nu termokompensācijas trani gan vajag uz radiatora.

----------


## Delfins

Uz vadiem vieglāk nomainīt  :: 
korpusu gan varēja argusā vai citur paķert, jo skatos ka paņemts no depo egles līmētais dēlis, kurš ar laiku salocīsies un izjuks.

----------


## Didzis

Eh, ar nostalģiju atceros Brigu vai UKU020. Cik viegli bija remontēt. Atlodē gala tranzistoru vadiņus un remontē kā patīk. Tagad, kad izejas tranzistoru kapsēta salodēta platē, fig tos viegli atvienosi. Protams, tas ir tehnoloģiskāk, pastiprinātājs nemet spalvu un nav bardaks ar vadiem, bet remontēt vecās konstrukcijas vieglāk. Protams, autora variantā risinājums nav pareizs.

----------


## sasasa

Nu jau gan problēma 3 kājas izlodēt no plates. Kad jāizlodē mikrene ar n-tajām kājām , tad neviens nesūdzas  ::

----------


## M_J

Nu vispār tā var gan būt problēma. Atceros, kā lodēju savas pirmās konstrukcijas ar 100W pārkarsētu lodāmuru uz getinaksa. Bet arī tekstolītam, ja labi pacenšas, var dabūt kontaktlaukumiņus nost no plates.

----------


## Didzis

Ja katrā izejas plecā pa seši tranzistori, tad bišku problēma ir. Skaidrs, ka neviens vairs netaisīs stiprekli uz KT808, bet var tak nostaļģiskiiski atcerēties jaunību, kad zāle bija zaļāka un izejas tranzistorus platē nelodēja  ::

----------


## Delfins

Agrāk vnk nemācēja tik precīzi "piedzīt" plati pie radiatora + korpusa. Taisīja no tā kas ir  :: 
Plus KT*** bija trīsstūrformā izvadi, kas nepieļauj normālu PCB montāžu, tam pat kājas bija paredzētas tieši vilkšanai pa gaisu ar "austiņu"

Plastmasas vienrindas traņi bij tik mazjaudīgie kt815/816

----------


## Jurkins

Nu vispār jau point-to-point montāžai skaņa ir ar siltāku vidēji augsto toņu zemā gala telpisko mikrodinamiku  :: . 
Bet, ja nopietni, tad uz vienpusējās plates "izvilkt" 3-pakāpju galu ar kādiem sešīem pāriem pašā galā un diviem pirms paša gala, un vēl aizsardzības ķēdes, un vēl "košerna" uzkabināt katram tranim "elnas" elektrolītu un "wimas" plēvi, un ... ir ...

----------


## sasasa

> .. un izejas tranzistorus platē nelodēja


 Kādas muļķības. Pats atceros savu pirmo (pirmo 100W) stiprekli. Aptuveni 1986/87 gads. Tranzistori kā reizi bija platē ielodēti caur palieliem alumīnija leņķiem, kuri savukārt bija pieskrūvēti pie aizmugures radiatora.

----------


## Powerons

Jūs neesat padomājuši, ka ne tikai vadi par garu, bet arī tranzistoriem, kājas par garu, arī tās vajadzētu apgriezt īsākas!  ::

----------


## Didzis

> Kādas muļķības. Pats atceros savu pirmo (pirmo 100W) stiprekli. Aptuveni 1986/87 gads. Tranzistori kā reizi bija platē ielodēti caur palieliem alumīnija leņķiem, kuri savukārt bija pieskrūvēti pie aizmugures radiatora.


 Nu mans pirmais tranzistoru pastiprinātājs tika lodēts kādus desmit gadus agrāk un uz П214 tranzistoriem. Radiatori bija deficīts un tos taisīju pats no elektrības skapjos izmantotajām alumīnija šinām. lai gan jāatdzīst, jau atskaņotājā Akords П214 bija ielodēti pa taisno platē.   http://rw6ase.narod.ru/00/el_p/akkord_st.html

----------


## Jurkins

> Jūs neesat padomājuši, ka ne tikai vadi par garu, bet arī tranzistoriem, kājas par garu, arī tās vajadzētu apgriezt īsākas!


 Nu, Tu neesi nekāds pirmatklājējs :: . LM3886 vajag ne tikai kājas nogriezt, bet vēl ievīlēties plastmasā, lai iegūtu "pašu isāko atgriezenisko saiti pasaulē".

Es savulaik visu infu smēlos no "Радио". Kaut kur no 1980.gada. Pārliecinoši lielākā (ja ne visi) daļa pastūžu konstrukciju bija ar traņiem uz vadiem. Pat ar eksotiskajiem KT818, KT819. Laikam pirmā redzētā plate ar visiem galeniekiem bija U101 izejnieku moduļi.

----------


## Didzis

Runas gan klīda, ka Y101 esot paredzēts bijis ar jaudas mikroshēmu izejā. Tikai neesot izdevies to, no rietumu analoga, nospiest. Tā nu uzkonstruējuši tranzistoru kapsētu uz parastiem tranzistoriem. lai kā arī būtu, sākumā juka tie gali, jo rāvās ārā kājas no KT805 tranzistoru korpusa.

----------


## Jurkins

Un aizsardzība nestrādāja vispār.

----------


## Obsis

Krievi vismaz mācēja vadus sasiet. Pēc tam ieviesās sasienamās lentītes - un sākot ar to laiku vairs neviens vadus žgutos sasiet neprot. Konstrukcija ļoti nesmuka. Taču gan jau ar laiku iemanīsies. Man jaunībā arī ļoti vāji vedās ar savu darinājumu noformēšanu korpusā. Vnk jāskatās labi paraugi un no tiem jāmācās.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Didzis
Mans pirmais 100W hifeklis ap 60 gadu vidu bija no П4 kurus radiatoru trūkuma dēļ iemērcu tējkannā ar ūdeni. Lieki stāstīt, ka šamais ūdens samērā ātri tapa gatavs tējas un cukura piebēršanai. Taču pirmās minūtes viss bija štokos. Šodien vairs nemīlu to tranzistoru kapsētu atcerēties - tāda kā neskaidra vainas sajūta.
Nemaz ij nepieminēsim daudz nopietnāku feileri, ko zēni paveica pirms manis. Tikko bija izgudroti kT805 un tie maksāja bezgalīgu naudu un tos dabūja tikai militārām vajadzībām. Zēni bija tikuši klāt valsts nozīmes pētījumam = pirmjai kastītei ar EMR spektrometru, kam galvenā detaļa bija 2,5 metru resns magnēts, kam tinumos vajadzēja novadīt pārsimt ampēru zāģa spriegumu. Lai to stūrētu, šamie salodēja 20x25 gab=500 gab paralēlu traņu matricu, un kā vilka pirmo zāģa zobu cauri tinumiem, tā tam beidzoties (strauji pārrauta strāva) kā deva šļurkšķis caurpūtes strāvu, tā palika melns caurums grīdā. Nu zēni nolūdzās, pielabinājās, un izsita vēl vienus 500 tranzistorus un vēl diodes piedevām. Nezinu kā šie bija rēķinājuši, bet tas caurums grīdā ar otro piegājienu pārvērtās krāterī. Un vairs traņus šiem nedeva. Tas, teikt, iz zinātnes vēstures Latvijā.

RE:""Radiatori bija deficīts un tos taisīju pats no elektrības skapjos izmantotajām alumīnija šinām""
Nule pagrabā atradu ļoti aizkustinošu radiatoru no pirmo traņu laikmeta. no alum skārda lapām sakniedēts, lai iegūtu biezumu. Skaistas ļumīnija kniedes, un viss labākajos radioļubīķeļskaja ķehnoļogija garā. Kādam muzejam būtu ar mieru uzdāvināt.

----------


## Didzis

Ja runa par brīdi, kad izeja stranzistorus sāka lodēt platē pa taisno, tad man patriz priekšā stāv  http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=1LH-cq8yM http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=1LH-cq8yT    Izejas tranzistorus mierīgi varēja lodēt platē, bet tak nē, ar gariem vadiem savienoti ar plati. Pēc stila, aparātam kādi 35 gadi, jo tai laikā bija mode vadus nelodēt, bet tīt uz kantainām špiļkām. Kurš ideots ko tādu izdomāju, nezinu, bet pēc gadiem tāds savienojums ir pilnīgi garām. Tiko salaboju vēl vienu retro aparātu Tele-Master WA 7700   Arī apmēram to pašu gadu. Nu paskatoties uz konstrukciju, shēmu un izpildījumu, tad krievu Brigs ne ar ko nebija sliktāks, ja ne labāks. Rietumos, tai laikā, nekādu kosmosu sadzīves tehnikā, nelika, bet smuki gan tie vecie pasrtiprinātāji ir.

----------


## sasasa

> RE: Didzis
> Mans pirmais 100W hifeklis ap 60 gadu vidu .


 Jā, laiks skrien ātri,...  es tad vēl tkai autiņos bļāvu  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE: Didzis ""Kurš ideots ko tādu izdomāju, nezinu""
Tie bija palladizēti vadi (!!!) un visa jēga bija tīt ar automatizētu robotu - vienreiz saprogrammē, un pēc tam desmitgadēm ilgi katru sekundi pa 10 savienojumiem - švelpj vien. Nu un tā kā Kompartija vistautas robotizāciju elektrifikācijas pabeigšanai paredzējusi bija, bet skābekļa esamība tiem vēl nebija atklājusies, tad.... nu notikās tā kā tam jānotiekās.

----------


## Isegrim

Nav gadījies, ka būtu uzdevis šāds uztītais kontakts. Vads tiek ar kādu spēku uzstiepts, četrkantes tajā vai ieēdas. Kad atknibināts vaļā, otrreiz ar pinceti vairs tā uztīt neizdodas. Tad jālodē.

----------


## Didzis

Pastiprinātājam vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadu un tie tītie savienojumi nooksidējušies. Vārdu sakot, čakarehjas un trokšņo. Es protams saprotu, ka tik ilgi neviens to stiprekli nebija paredzējis eksplotēt, bet lodētie savienojumi ta tādus gļukus netaisa un kalpo daudz ilgāk. Labi, kautkādā telefona centrālē, bet ne jau augstas klases pastiprinātājā. Vārdu sakot, arī rietumos ražotāji sekoja sava laika modei un taisīja lažas.

----------


## JDat

Didzi! Šis pats montāžas princips amerikāņus izsēdināja uz mēness, starp citu!

----------


## sasasa

Labais video!. Iedomājos kāds tas bija murgs tos vadiņus tur vilkt un tīt  - video no 21:00

----------

